# Junior Handler Rules- Need help.



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller would like to show Bunny for Junior Handlers, but also in Sweepstakes at Green Mountain GR Specialty. Is this allowed?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Keller would like to show Bunny for Junior Handlers, but also in Sweepstakes at Green Mountain GR Specialty. Is this allowed?


 
Yep. But I believe that the dog also muct be entered in a regular comformation class in order to be in Sweeps.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Bunny okay to be both in Junior with Keller, and then 12-18 puppy with our pro handler? Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Bunny okay to be both in Junior with Keller, and then 12-18 puppy with our pro handler? Thank you so much for helping!


Yes. Is Keller's name on the dog?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Bunny okay to be both in Junior with Keller, and then 12-18 puppy with our pro handler? Thank you so much for helping!


Usually sweepstakes puppies must be handled by the owner or breeder of the dog. No professionals are allowed, at least that is my understanding. In most cases, Bunny would be able to be entered in 12-18 mo as an additional entry (lesser fee) but I am unsure of who has to handler her.



> Dogs entered in Sweepstakes must also be entered in a Regular Class.
> Handlers for all Sweepstakes entries must be owner, co-owner, breeder, or member of their immediate​family as of the closing date of the show.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Usually sweepstakes puppies must be handled by the owner or breeder of the dog. No professionals are allowed, at least that is my understanding. In most cases, Bunny would be able to be entered in 12-18 mo as an additional entry (lesser fee) but I am unsure of who has to handler her.


The Junior must own or co-own the dog, or it must be owned/co-owne by the Junior's parent/s, siblings, grandparent/s, uncle, aunt or step/half relations OR a permanent member of the Junior's household as recorded with the AKC at the time entries close, ORapplication for transfer of ownership sent to the AKC with 7 days of the last day of the show. The dog MAY be shown in any regular class by anyone else, including a pro. As for Sweeps: from the GRCA -

The handler of a Sweepstakes exhibit must be either the owner, co-owner, breeder or member of their immediate family as they are listed on file with the American Kennel Club as of the closing date for the show for which the Sweepstakes entry is being made. Immediate family is defined as husband, wife, mother, father, brother, sister, son, daughter or legal domestic partner. Step children and legal wards are also included in this definition. In-laws and grandchildren are not considered to be immediate family members. No other individual may take the entry into the ring during judging or check-in. 
The following individuals are excluded from showing an exhibit in sweepstakes unless they are the sole owner registered with the AKC or co-own the entry with a member of their immediate family (as defined above) or a legal domestic partner: 


Any individual listed as an agent on any dog in any regular or non-regular class at this or any other show in the previous two years.
Any individual with an Agent number including, but not limited to an AKC Registered Handler Number or Professional Handlers Association (PHA) number.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The rules are so complicated. Yes, Keller is a coowner. What we don't know is if a juniors dog can also be shown that day in adult classes or if it is disqualifying.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The rules are so complicated. Yes, Keller is a coowner. What we don't know is if a juniors dog can also be shown that day in adult classes or if it is disqualifying.


 Yes, the dog can be shown and can be shown by a pro handler.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jill-Yes, Keller can show her in Juniors and sweeps and then have the handler show her in 12-18.


----------

